# Foundation won't stick to my skin! Help!



## jessicame (Jul 8, 2012)

Firstly, I admit I am fairly lost in the world of makeup! I have dark rings under my eyes, but also have a hard time getting makeup to stick initially. My skin isnt oily, but I do wash my face and have tried lotions and lately Garnier's undereye treatment before applying anything. Seems like no matter what I try it rubs off with every dab or rub or any layering of makeup. Foundation before or after. Brushes, fingers, even q-tip. It's like my skin is too slick, but only where the dark rings are! Help!

And in case it matters I HAVE found a way to get it to ALMOST stick, but its not always effective and doesn't look great up close! The little rubbery foam ends on some eyeliners for smudging is the only way I can pull it off. Which getting ahold of isnt easy! I have to blot the tip in the concealer and just dab it on bit by bit! Takes too long and again, doesn't look flawless! Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyinthecity (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you using a primer? Even if you don't need it for the rest of your face it may help for your troublesome areas.

If the rubbery foam ends meant for smudging eyeliners work for you, try using a sponge like the beauty blender (or the many cost-efficient imitations -- Sonia Kashuk makes one for Target and I've seen a lot of imitators at drugstores). It's more dense than a typical makeup sponge and may work similarly to the eyeliner smudger.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 9, 2012)

What foundation do you use? Perhaps the specific formula just isn't maximized for your type of skin.


----------



## jessicame (Jul 9, 2012)

beautyinthecity - Thanks! I will definitely check the blender out! Sounds like what I've been trying to find. And I haven't tried primer yet. It's just another foreign thing that I haven't wanted to buy a ton of to find the right one, but I think I'll have to break down and do that. Thanks again!

Dalylah - I use CG Aqua Smoothers. It's the one that seems to cover best and match my skin! I have tried others but dont really recall. All drugstore brands surely, and definitely all thin liquid foundations. Though even if I don't use any foundation I still have this problem. Thanks for your reply as well!


----------



## BombDiggity (Jul 9, 2012)

Have you tried setting your under eye area/face with a translucent powder? If your looking from something that's drugstore, try Elf's HD powder.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you using too much moisturizer? Not allowing enough time for it to sink in? If all foundations give you trouble, I would be looking at your moisturizer. Is it oil free?


----------



## Encore DT (Jul 9, 2012)

You can try a few things...

- A good skincare routine, primer/matifier

- Before applying, try washing your face with the Neutrogena oil-free acne wash (it cleanses and dries the skin)

- Use oil-free foundation with matte finish

- Try a makeup setting spray (such as the one Skindinavia makes)


----------



## jessicame (Jul 9, 2012)

I have tried different moisturizers, probably not oil-free but have also tried this just on a freshly clean dry face. Which, again, I don't have oily skin to begin with. So I don't think its a matter of moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And once I have it in place it does stay just fine! It's just tricky getting it on initially. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hm...is the makeup too liquidy, maybe? If it's diluted then it can have trouble getting onto the skin because there are more liquid chemicals than pigments. I have tried CoverGirl Aqua Smoothers and it was very thin, idk if that's the problem...


----------

